# 1968 GTO Wiring Harness



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey all im restoring my 1968 GTO and I was wondering if anyone knows of any company that makes a Complete 1968 GTO wiring harness?

I found the below but not sure if anyone has used them. Please let me know.

Thanks!

1968-72 Pontiac GTO Classic Update Kit | American Autowire


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I like M&H Electric Fabricators, but don't know their prices on a complete kit. They have great tech support. I have ordered and used individual harnesses from Ames and believe they are supplied by American Autowire. Good stuff as well. Matt


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

Matthew said:


> I like M&H Electric Fabricators, but don't know their prices on a complete kit. They have great tech support. I have ordered and used individual harnesses from Ames and believe they are supplied by American Autowire. Good stuff as well. Matt


I will definitely check them out. Thank you for your response.


----------



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

There are enough 68 only "features" that can make your restoration a PITA when it comes to finding parts - wiring is no exception. In a weak moment I went with a universal multi-year wiring kit - don't do that, it was anything but "painless". The link in your first post was for a 68-72 kit, I'd ask about the steering column connector as a check on compatibility - 68 is half moon shaped, 69 is not. I would definitely stick to manufacturer's Matt suggests, but find 68 specific harnesses if you can.


----------



## Pstamato (Aug 18, 2014)

68basketcase said:


> There are enough 68 only "features" that can make your restoration a PITA when it comes to finding parts - wiring is no exception. In a weak moment I went with a universal multi-year wiring kit - don't do that, it was anything but "painless". The link in your first post was for a 68-72 kit, I'd ask about the steering column connector as a check on compatibility - 68 is half moon shaped, 69 is not. I would definitely stick to manufacturer's Matt suggests, but find 68 specific harnesses if you can.


Thanks for the info.what did you end up doing?


----------



## 68basketcase (Apr 5, 2014)

I installed the universal kit and worked through it - I had an old harness so was able to scavenge the necessary connectors and either found new crimp on pins to fit the connector bodies or in a few areas had to remove the old pins and crimp/solder them onto to the new wire. Also, whatever you do I'd recommend using a battery charger as the power source to test everything as you go (Not the real battery!)- that way your limited to a couple amps and won't smoke anything if you make a mistake or there is a problem with the harness. The internal circuit breaker on my battery charger is well tested.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I got the M&H, all the connectors are there, all the wire colors are correct, all the wrappings are there. Can't beat it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used an M&H harness under the hood of my '67...complete under hood harness. Dead on factory, a simple plug and play deal. Would highly recommend them, myself.


----------



## dvarghes92 (Aug 9, 2018)

Hey guys - If i have rally gauges, is there a specific wiring kit for that or do i need to make adjustments to the “base” wiring harness?

I have looked at American auto wire and do not see a different wiring harness.


----------



## dvarghes92 (Aug 9, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dvarghes92 said:


> Anyone?


Not sure if the wiring is different, but the circuit board on the back of the gauges is different, idiot lights versus gauges. 

I do believe the '68 Chassis Manual will have the correct wiring diagrams and show the different hook-ups between the standard gauge pod with idiot lights versus the gauge pod having the rally gauges.

You would also require the matching engine senders to go with the gauges. Aftermarket senders may not be as accurate as the factory senders and your gauges can be off. You can have then calibrated with the gauges to ensure they are accurate. Pete Serio has been mentioned several times and a couple members have used him. He can calibrate gauges/senders. Check out his website.



Precision Pontiac Home Page


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

yes
2 wires change on the plug on the rally gauge swap from idiot lights
give me a ring I can walk you thru it
as Jim mentioned the circuit boards change too to mate with the gauges
Scott
2o6 4 six 5 9165


----------

